# Litters November



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

7 siamese pups from a siamese x siamese pairing


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Oooh, utterly scrummy! I'd love a Siamese. Can I ask about your plans for these little ones?


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm keeping most of these to carry on my work in progress siamese line


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

3 blue points, 4 seal points


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Couple questions. I lucked out and found a ch/ch mouse in a feeder bin at a nearby pet store - I'm very excited, I love the Siamese look. He may have mated with the black mouse also from the bin (possibly his sister?), unless of course it was one of the other boys living in there. I'm eagerly anticipating getting a look at that litter =D

I'm curious about the different "types" of pointing. You said those are 3 blue points and 4 seal points - first of all, what is the difference visually? And second, what is the difference genetically? Does the D gene determine the shade of the pointing? And what happens if you have a b/b genotype in the mix? I'm realizing actually don't have a very good grasp of how the D and B loci interact since I spent so much time trying to make sense of the C alleles!

Final question: you mentioned that you're working on a line. How long do you find it takes for the color and shade of the points to be fully determined? My understanding has been that they get darker gradually compared to mice with patches or a dark self coat. I'm trying to pinpoint how old my guy is and his nose especially still seems to be getting darker. (The pointing on him at first was so faint I wasn't 100% sure he had a ch allele at all, but now it's very distinct.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Blue vs seal is pretty much what it sounds like. Blue points are genetically and visually blue-grey, dd. Seal is a term for the brown color that genetic black turns when on a pointed animal. Chocolate would make lighter points than seal. Using both b and d would give lighter lilac points.

How long it takes for pointed mice to point up us very line-dependent. I've seen mice get points before they're out of the nest, and others that don't point up until 8-12 weeks of age!


----------

